# Do you moisten a very short coat before combing?



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

I know spraying a detangler or diluted conditioner is recommended prior to brushing and combing in general - but does that hold true with a short puppy coat?

I'm not at all adverse to doing it, I just wonder if then you have a build-up of product on the shorter coat.

Thanks very much!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't had a short coated dog, but I don't know why you'd have any more build-up than on a long coat, as long as you don't really wet her down. You only need a very light spray. Between that and baths, i can't see how it could hurt.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

I lightly spritz Maggie with Karen's recommended 8 pts water to 1 pt conditioner dilution. Works very well. I also have professional detangler spray when I feel something heavier is needed. I've never felt a build up.
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have been using The Coat Handler Detangling Spray on Leo since he's been in a puppy cut. It doesn't 't seem to cause build up but I do bath him weekly. I like that the spray from this product's bottle is very fine and I just use a little to very lightly mist the coat before combing.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I lightly spray Pure Paws H20 Hydrating Mist on Scout before brushing. Works great on his coat.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys are short. I don't spray them with anything. I just comb them everyother day.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the input everyone. This is such a great community.


----------

